
Show HN: KCRW Morning Becomes Eclectic Spotify Playlist Generator - teoucsb82
http://www.dellamico.com/playlists
======
teoucsb82
__disclaimer __This is my first Show HN, hope I followed the rules but will be
watching this to adjust / respond to any feedback.

Quick little app that builds Spotify playlists for any KCRW Morning Becomes
Eclectic playlist (by date). You can play directly in app or download / save
to your own account to take with you.

Feedback -- positive / negative -- greatly appreciated.

~~~
teoucbs82
And first lesson, turn off uptime robot for free heroku dynos or you wake up
to h82 "over free dyno limits". Sorry if anyone is trying to use this Monday
3/7 morning, it'll be back online around 11am today

------
philiphodgen
I just populated my Spotify with a playlist. Painless and I'm looking forward
to hearing the music. MBE has been a great way for me to discover new music.

And I have to say -- your little product made me giggle with happiness when I
watched the playlist load in Spotify.

~~~
teoucsb82
And you have no idea how thrilled your comment made me! I just hacked this
together and it came out way better than I expected, which is why I put it
here, glad you were able to make some use of it!

------
fowkswe
Nice! I made this:

[http://billyfowks.com/spotify/](http://billyfowks.com/spotify/)

which pretty much contains the full day's playlist

~~~
teoucsb82
Ah, nice... Is this the compiled, "All KCRW" music list (outside of MBE?).
Mine is meant just to cover MBE, not "all the stuff", trying to understand
where your tracklists are built from -- are you building them on the
fly/programmatically based off historical/most played data? For instance, your
Fri 3/4/16 playlist doesn't seem to have the MBE playlist in there, but maybe
I'm missing something? Cool stuff either way, actually found yours via Google
while researching my own ;)

~~~
fowkswe
Thanks!

I'm pulling the day's songs via the API:

[http://tracklist-
api.kcrw.com/Simulcast/date/2016/03/04?page...](http://tracklist-
api.kcrw.com/Simulcast/date/2016/03/04?page_size=100&page=1)

etc, and creating a playlist out of those. I'm parsing the artist/ song names
pretty crudely, so I think it drops some.

I thought they were folding all shows during the day into that list, but maybe
I'm wrong?

~~~
teoucsb82
Ah, yeah, that's the same API I'm tapping into (just setting the time to
`9:00` to capture the MBE playlist only. Had to do some Spotify OAuthing to
get it working so you can save a playlist locally with a single click, but I
might steal -- "borrow" \-- some of your UI ;) Good stuff, again!

Also, fowkswe, you cool if I add a link to your site from mine?

~~~
fowkswe
Feel free to use the same UI trick - I 'borrowed' it from the guy who made

[http://pitchify.com](http://pitchify.com)

I'd love it if you put a link! I'll do the same :).

~~~
teoucsb82
Done & done, thanks again!

------
gonyea
Oh man, that's great. I miss KCRW so bad after moving to the Bay Area from LA.

~~~
teoucsb82
Me too...That's why I made this, now I have endless spotify's for work :)

